# Scratch built stock car



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Guys
Latest project to emerge from the shops is a stock car.I based this on the plans in 'The RGS Story Vol 12' of a DRG 26ft car built in the early 1880s.The dimensions are correct for 1.20 but details are a bit iffy as no photos to hand.The car has no air brakes at present and I forgot the truss rod tensioners







but apart from that it is ready for service.
The body is all wood,glued and pinned at the joints with all the metal work scratched from brass except for the brake wheel (white metal)and the accucraft couplers.The trucks are Bachmann modified with brake shoes added.
I was going to finish the car in a faded freight car red but did not like the result so sprayed it black although I don't think these cars made it to the black paint era.
I have found it very satisfying to make this car as of course it starts with a lot of nothing but basically sticks and strips of wood and ends up a solid structure, reckon I might make another one perhaps one of the later longer cars.
Regards
Bunny


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi David, 

Thats a good looking car, but you have forgottem the 'smell' capsule for the interior . You will next be telling me it has had a massive clean up after the fall rush/ its just had a repaint ready for general service. 

I wouldn't be concerned re the lack of truss rod tensioners, when built there is a chance that they did not have any, they could have been fitted later though - this one has got away from the repair/replacement gang and still has the original style truss rods.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

VERY nice work!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job. There's nothing like stick building to build character. You can always add the tensioners.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work. I echo Bruce's comment. There is nothing like building something from a pile of sticks into something of substance. 

Great work! 

Ted.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice work. 
Usually those cars were white on the bottom half. They used lye(or lime) to wash out the cars to clean out the droppings. So the cars were stained white anyway....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So what is it hauling?


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice build and a sharp looking car. Need some brown stains on the floor


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Its hauling fresh air at present Torby,have to address that as there seems to be a preoccupation with S**T in this thread at the moment and I have to admit it is far too clean! 
Bunny


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Daveid,

Nice work, good to see some scratchbuilt rolling stock.

Chuck


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice [email protected]!! I don't recall ever seen a cattle car scratch built before. Very good looking car.


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Great Build, Nice Work


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I did one last year, about the same plans, I think. Mine is 1/32nd though.








I wanted one to go with my MDC cars, like them behind my Mikado. May do another one this winter, but have quite a few projects lined up already. 









I used some thin craft foil for the roof.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry I see that yours has also got a clean floor,they must be well trained beasts inside! 
Regards 
David


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Really nice. I love the detailed appearance of stock cars, so much more interesting (visually) than a box car.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a guy that comes to Marty's every year, he made 4-5, from the plans in GR, used redwood, they are NICE looking cars!


----------

